# My starter collection



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Didn't know what to do this morning, so I sorted my collection and took some photo's of it whilst doing the job. I've started buying products since September last year. So this is my collection after 7 months.

*Washing and decontaminating*









Iron-X
Tar-X
Some old shampoo we used back in the days (now I don't use it anymore)
PB Super Slicks And Suds
PB APC
Valet Pro Advanced Neutral Snow Foam
Autofinesse Citrus Power
Autofinesse Clay

*Wheels and tyres*









Kenotek Wheel Cleaner
Kenotek Tyre Dressing
Autofinesse Gloss Tyre
Valet Pro Bilberry Wheel Cleaner
applicator for the tyres

*Quick Detailers*









PB Spray and Wipe
PB Spray and Gloss
Meguiars Ultimate Quick Wax
Dodo Juice Red Mist
Autofinesse Finale

*Interior*









Gliptone Liquid Gentle Cleaner
Autofinesse Spritz
Autofinesse Hide conditioner
Kenotek Vinyl and Leather conditioner

*Polishes, glazes, wax, sealants*









PB Wheel Sealant
Autofinesse Mercury
Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub panel pot
Dodo Juice Orange Crush panel pot
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet Pro panel pot
Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection
Chemical Guys Pro-Polish+
PB Black Hole
Autofinesse Tough Paint Prep
Dodo Juice Need For Speed

*Others*









Carossi Glass Cleaner
Autofinesse Crystal
APC verdund
Autofinesse Revive
Turtle Wax interieur spray (worst crap i've ever bought!)
Autofinesse Berry hanger

*Towels, pads, accessoires*









Pomp sprayer for pre-wash
Autoglym Flexiblade (only for windows)
Autoglym Hi-tech brush
Autoglym Perfect polish pad
Carclean steellwol 0000
Carclean brush
Carclean brush for leather
EZ-detailing brush
Monello finishing handpad black
Monello polishing handpad white (somewhat grey after the washes)
Monello Piccolo Nero x3
Monello Peluche Verdo
Monello Senza Acqua Drying Towel (not on the pics, was drying)
Monello Wash Mitt
Monello Edgeless Soft Foam Hand Applicator
Dodo Juice Finger Mitts x2
Dodo Juice Mint Merkin
Meguiars Gold Class Even Coat Applicator x2
Kenotek Microfiber towels x2
beaker to measure 
nitril gloves
2 microfibre wash mitts from unknown mark, one isn't on the pic, the other is the rasta orange

Next week normally my Flex 3401 VRG will arrive with pads, polishes and some other products


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice collection. My plan is to whittle my collection down to one of each except wax but whether that happens or not remains to be seen


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Great collection mate.


----------



## dave955 (May 27, 2008)

Nice collection


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

thnx, just need some more towels and some polishing products where I am looking for


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice collection mate !


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

good


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

great start bud...it will only grow lol


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

very nice


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Received two packages this week 








One with the Flex 3401 VRG
Hex-logic 5,5" red
Hex-logic 5,5" black
Hex-logic 5,5" white
Hex-logic 5,5" orange

The other one was a package from Carclean.nl









3M tape - 19mm 
3M tape - 25mm 
Monello - Raffini Polish v2 Kit
C.Pro C.Quartz - Iron.X Cleaner - Eco Refill 1000ml
Auto Finesse - Red Line Tutie Fruitie 
Auto Finesse - Union Strawberry Laces 
Auto Finesse - Classic Sweet Shop 
Monello - Piccolo Nero - 35x35cm (present)


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice collection!


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

Very jealous! Hopefully won't be long till mine is like this!:lol:


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Thnx, received yesterday a new package from Germany (pics to follow)

this included:
Flex XC3401VRG backing Plate 115mm
Chemical Guys - Hex Logic 5,5" Black Finishing Pad
Kovax Tolecut Trockenschleifset (for wetsanding)
********** Wax ********** Shampoo 250ml
DODO JUICE Born to be Mild Shampoo 500ml
DODO JUICE Bouncers Satsuma Rock 100ml


----------



## MarcHD (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow!! What a collection!! Seems incredible to me as a noob that all these lotions, sprays and oils serve different purposes... very cool though!


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Here's a pic of the late addition

also received 3 samples of Valet Pro stuff
Valet Pro bilberry wheelcleaner (already using it)
Valet Pro APC
Valet Pro Concentrated Shampoo


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Again a little addition










* 5 MF towels
* Valet Pro brushes (large and dash)
* Gloria Foam FM10
* Dodo Juice Supernatural Tryre Dressing
* 3 samples (one VP Bilberry, VP APC, Surf City Garage Barrier Reef Wash & Wax)


----------



## lindon (Feb 26, 2012)

Very nice collection mate


----------

